# How early should I arrive for a live WWE event?



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would say get there at least an hour before the show starts.


----------



## Monkeyman576 (May 16, 2014)

Cool thanks. Looking forward to it should be a fun show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Live events and TV tapings are different. Tv tapings will give you a time that doors open and the tapings usually start an hour after doors open.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

We went to RAW in New Orleans about 45 minutes before the show and caught Kofi Kingston/Titus O'Neil and Ryback/Ziggler.

Those were just superstar tapings though, there was no "dark match"


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> We went to RAW in New Orleans about 45 minutes before the show and caught Kofi Kingston/Titus O'Neil and Ryback/Ziggler.
> 
> Those were just superstar tapings though, there was no "dark match"


The Dark Match happens after the show, right?


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

I havent been to a live WWE event in many moons but it all depends on what you want to get from the experience. Do you want to walk around once you get there and check out the merchandise stands and exhibits? Do you want to show up, sit down and watch without anything extra? Is there an "undercard"? It really does matter what you want to do because it can be a really really long experience if you don't prepare accordingly.

Not wwe but my first UFC event was a very long day. Doors opened 2 hours before the prelim fights and we stood in line for about 45 minutes before that. We had 3 hours of prelims and 3 hours of fights and the 2hr and 45 minutes before. It was exhausting beyond belief and I wouldn't do it again although the prelims were a good time.

So for me personally future events I am going to plan on taking mass transit to an event to arrive about 15 minutes early for the show and take in the event and merch on bathroom breaks only. That is unless there is something on the undercard that I just can't miss. Now something like Wrestlemania is a totally different beast but a regular live event will be on that basis for me.


----------



## Monkeyman576 (May 16, 2014)

We are going to Raw in Knoxville tonight. The tickets say 7:30pm, and since they are will call, it says we cannot pick them up more than 1 hour prior to the performance. So is there any reason to show up any earlier than 6:30? Will we even be able to get in the building before that without the tickets? Should we show up a little early to get through the line?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> The Dark Match happens after the show, right?


Not necessarily, it could also happen before the show. Also, it's not guaranteed a dark match will take place after the show, sometimes it does, but sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

its already a long night and you will be tired by 11.30pm when it finishes. my advice is to arrive at will call at 7.15pm and get your tickets. raw doesn't start till 8pm so you have plenty of time. the will call line won't be that long because i attended raw in new orleans back in april and that was sold out and had tons of people from outside the states in attendance and yet got through the line pretty quickly.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Go early like at 7 bc there will be lines. Also it will give you time to check out the merch and get beer/food and find the bathrooms and take pics and shit. Superstars will start around 715 and the preshow will start at 730. Cole JBL and King usually come out at 755 and the show starts exactly at 8. Make sure you have a lot of energy in you bc its gonna be a fun long night.


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

When the WWE comes to my area I usually get there around 30 minuets early if Smackdown is here dark matches usually come after the taping but I almost never saw one when Raw came to town.


----------

